# Help choosing a television for my theater



## j.heiser (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey,



I'm looking for a flat panel television for under or around $500 to use in my home theater when I don't use my projector. The TV has to be High Def and atleast 32" I guess since I will be about 12' or so away. Any ideas?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For $500 your going to be able to find a few but most will only be 720p 32" displays, all the major players have some in that price range.


----------

